# meCoffee PID odd behavior



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

so i have installed a meCoffee PID in my Silvia. quite nice feature set delivering, can't imagine my espresso machine without it, to be honest.

BUT lately strange things are happening.

1. once in a week (maybe in a week and a half) during my brew process i hear the 3way valve (?) clicking, and afterwards a lot more water coming out the basket. thus, my espresso shot is kinda ruined. trying to make another shot right afterwards - no problem, perfect shot without this behavior. and so, till next week or something.

2. today was first time it occurred, but basically i hi t the brew button, shot goes well, hitting the brew button to stop the shot and... nothing. flow won't stop. tried several times. had to completely turn off the machine. after powering back up, issue gone.

had anyone else experience this or i am the only lucky one?

cheers.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Do you leave miss silvia on for longer periods of time?

I sometimes get a sort of double click in the beginning of the shot and once she won't start the shot at all, this was after leaving her on for all day or even overnight. Now when I want quick coffee in the morning I would leave her on overnight at 85 degrees and do a turn off/on in the morning, then set the temp to proper value, so she is fast to get hot


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

no, it's plugged into a programmable socket and it's on at 730 in the morning till 930 AM and then all day off till 730 PM and 830 PM off till next morning.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Maybe the timer socket somehow interferes but I'm not an electrician..


----------

